
Is the cute Meitu app really a threat to our online privacy? - crawlerguys
https://www.techinasia.com/talk/cute-meitu-app-threat-online-privacy
======
dylz
This is a really bad/misinformed article that says to use a VPN against shitty
applications requesting every possible permission on earth and exfiltrating
all of the collected data.

